

AdMob Student App Challenge - TobbenTM
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AdMob/posts/TFqrgjuUjBs

======
TobbenTM
Sadly, the site seems to be down
([http://www.google.com/ads/admobchallenge](http://www.google.com/ads/admobchallenge))

